# Who has a monster piraya?



## sdk77 (Feb 17, 2003)

I've always loved the look of a big piraya, I have two in the nine inch range, but could never afford a big guy. Anyone have one over 12 inches?


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I got a 2.5" that is close enough lol man the babies cost alot in the first place i wish i had the money to get xl pirayas


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

az tha kid said:


> I got a 2.5" that is close enough lol man the babies cost alot in the first place i wish i had the money to get xl pirayas


Wish I can see a Piraya in person!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Whats the max size they get?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

They say 2ft but I have never seen a pic of one.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

MPower said:


> They say 2ft but I have never seen a pic of one.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranha king has one @12", Iv'e seen him and he's pretty damn cool.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

What the heck do you feed a 2 foot piraya?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Any thing he wants,







Damn thing could probably take your arm off.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Any thing he wants,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i guess you got some kids you dont want, just drop em in the tank ... dogs, cats, just run around town and pick critters up with a net


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Piranha King as an impressive collection of large pygos! Now that he has his keyboard back he can actually respond to PM's and threads


----------



## sdk77 (Feb 17, 2003)

I was supposed to buy the 12 inch piraya that p-king now has. Knifeman from predatory fish was selling him last year because he killed another piraya. I guess Wes got there just before I did. I can't complain however, as my two are growing great, and I spent the cash on a large Ternetzi.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Some friend of Wayne Mah has a 15 or 16" Piraya, I have seen pics of it at one point or another


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Ron had 14" piraya for sale but i dont know who bought them.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I feel that photos would be nice to look at.


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

nice how you do that bobme


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

bobme thats the funniest thing you have posted.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> bobme thats the funniest thing you have posted.


 thanks, i try.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

preety damn cool bobme


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah i saw you with a sheep once too 
did you do that sheep


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

ha ha, dont' take that the wrong way bobme


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

This is a pic of a newly arrived fish, about 14"










This is also a newly arrived fish, about 12"










Both have been sold, took 1 day to go so I don't have pics of them after they settled in.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Ron


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

traumatic said:


> yeah i saw you with a sheep once too
> did you do that sheep


 yes i posted the sheep also


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ron nice fishes!


----------

